
Google Calls Oracle Patent Suit Baseless And An Attack On The Java Community - yanw
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/13/android-oracle-java-lawsuit/
======
nanairo
I don't like Google's current modus operandi. It's not the first time that
they seem to do whatever they feel like, and when eventually someone sues them
they start: "But the Internet is open! Think of the open Internet", or "You
are killing the open java community" (paraphrased, of course).

Apart from using the word open in every other sentence, I don't see how that's
an excuse: if you are doing something illegal then don't do it. Don't bring
the "kids" (i.e. the community) in the battle.

------
protomyth
Is this really an "attack open-source Java community"? Google doesn't use the
JVM and none of this seems aimed at OpenJDK. It just seems the reasoning is
really weak and can be countered with Google isn't supporting the JVM with
Android.

